# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Ασθένειες -  Τραυματισμοί στα Ιθαγενή >  Καρδερίνα με διάρροια

## Nick2

Καλησπέρα παιδιά μετά απο καιρό. Για να μην ανοίγω άλλο θέμα, τα γράφω εδώ μιας και το πρόβλημα ειναι παρεμφερές. Εδώ και μερικές εβδομάδες  η καρδερίνα μου έχει συχνά διάρροια, ενίοτε κάνει και πιο φυσιολογικές κουτσουλιές, αλλα στη πλειοψηφία κάνει είτε τελείως νερουλές με λίγο καφέ μέσα σαν σκουληκάκι, ενώ άλλες φορές κάνει λιγότερο μαλακές που όμως πάλι αφήνουν ένα χρώμα στο χαρτί, μοιάζουν με τις φωτο του sakis.x παραπάνω.  Ενώ τώρα τελευταία παρατηρώ οτι κάποιες φορές έχει και λίγο πράσινο χρώμα η κουτσουλιά, δείγμα διαταρραχής της χολής( ; ) Αρχικά νόμιζα οτι έφταιγαν τα λαχανικά που της έδινα σε καθημερινή βάση, κυρίως μαρούλι, μαζί με την τροφή της. Αλλα πλέον και με την διακοπή που της έκανα για λίγες ημέρες δεν υπήρχε σοβαρή βελτίωση. Είναι κάποιες μέρες που βγάζει πιο σκληρές κουτσουλιές, αλλα δεν ξέρω αν έχει όντως πρόβλημα και θέλει κάποια θεραπεία. Τις τελευταίες μέρες μάλιστα μερικές κουτσουλιές της έχουν κυρίως άσπρο χρώμα και λιγότερο σκούρο. Απο άποψη συμπεριφοράς πάντως είναι εντάξει, όλη μέρα κελαηδάει, αν και ενίοτε μέσα στην μέρα φουσκώνει, κάθεται στο ενα πόδι και δείχνει να ξεκουράζεται για λίγο(κάτι που το έκανε απο ανέκαθεν βεβαια), και μετά πάλι επανέρχεται, ενώ πίνει αρκετό νερό, ενίοτε παίζει κιόλας ρίχνοντας το έξω και άλλοτε κάνει μπάνιο τα φτερά της. Απο άποψη σίτισης τρώει αρκετά, συχνά πυκνά είναι στην ταίστρα, επίσης τα φτερά της ειναι οκ, δεν υπάρχει δείγμα πτερόρροιας δηλαδή. Αλλα να μην μακρυγορώ παραθέτω μερικές φωτο για να τις δουν οι πιο ειδικοί εδωπέρα:







Επίσης τώρα τελευταία έχει ελαττώσει τις κουτσουλιές της, λίγο καιρό πριν δεν προλάβαινα να την αλλάζω αφου βρώμιζε το χαρτί της και ήθελε καθημερινά αλλαγή. Βασικά δεν τις ελάττωσε, απλά κάνει κυρίως νερουλές με αποτέλεσμα να μην βρωμίζει το χαρτί. Πίστευα οτι το πρόβλημα θα ήταν παροδικό, αφου και άλλες φορές έκανε διάρροια αλλα μετά απο 2-3 μέρες το πολύ έφτιαχνε. Αλλα τώρα συνεχίζει για αρκετό καιρό αυτή η ιστορία και μαζί με τις ψιλοπράσινες και τις άσπρες που κάνει, δεν μου αρέσει καθόλου. Ήμουν έτοιμος να την πάω στον γιατρό, αλλα θέλω να πάρω και μια γνώμη απο δω πρώτα, αμα είναι τελικά σοβαρό ή μπορεί να γινει κάποια θεραπεία. Ρώτησα και έναν φίλο μου που ασχολείται και είπε να τις βάλω ένα αυγό, αλλα εκτός του οτι δεν το άγγιξε, δεν το πλησίαζε καν, το φοβόνταν δηλαδή, οπότε και το έβγαλα.

----------


## ninos

πιασε το πουλακι κ βγαλε φωτο την κοιλια του κ την καρινα του για να εχουμε εικονα. Στην διαρροια κοβεις αυγο κ λαχανικα..
Επισης, το πουλακι παει στον πατο του κλουβιου για να φαει ; το λεω γιατι βλεπω μια ταϊστρα που εχεις κατω.

----------


## jk21

εκτος απο τις φωτο που ειπε ο στελιος ,κοιτα στο στομα του πουλιου (αν γινεται βγαλε και φωτο ) και δες αν εχει εστω και ελαχιστο κατι τετοιο ή μιρα λευκοκιτρινα στιγματα μπροστα  ή στο βαθος του στοματος

----------


## Nick2

> πιασε το πουλακι κ βγαλε φωτο την κοιλια του κ την καρινα του για να εχουμε εικονα. Στην διαρροια κοβεις αυγο κ λαχανικα..
> Επισης, το πουλακι παει στον πατο του κλουβιου για να φαει ; το λεω γιατι βλεπω μια ταϊστρα που εχεις κατω.


Όχι δεν ειναι η ταίστρα εκεί, απλά την βάζω χωματάκι λίγο και πάει και τσιμπάει που και που, όποτε θέλει. Κανονικά τρώει απο τις ταίστρες. Το στόμα του δεν έχει τίποτα τέτοια μέσα, πολλές φορές που το βλέπω οταν το ανοίγει είναι καθαρό. Η καρίνα επίσης ειναι εντάξει, την έχω ψηλαφίσει. Φωτο θα βγάλω το βράδυ για να μην την αγχώσω τώρα, αλλα οταν την ψηλαφίζω δεν φαινεται φουσκωμένη. Γενικά τρώει, πίνει κανονικά και ειναι ενεργητική όλη μέρα, απλά κάνει υδαρρείς κατα κύριο λόγο ή ημιυδαρρείς. Σκέφτομαι να την βάλω λίγο μπανάνα ή μήλο που μου ειχε πει ο γιατρός παλιά οτι ειναι καλό για την διάρροια, 1-2 φορές την εβδομάδα. Για την ώρα δεν βλέπω να ειναι κάτι ανησυχητικό, αλλα πρέπει να φτιάξουν οι κουτσουλιές το συντομότερο.

----------


## jk21

να βαλεις αμεσα τις φωτο που ειπαμε ,σε λευκο χαρτι .να δεις το πουλι στο στομα και στο βαθος ,που ετσι δεν φαινεται .δεν χρειαζεται να δεις αυτα .εστω και ενα σημειο λευκο αντι ροζουλι με ενδιαφερει αν υπαρχει ,να το μαθουμε 

οχι μηλο ,οχι μπανανα και χορταρικα μονο οταν δουμε οτι ειναι οκ οι κουτσουλιες

----------


## Nick2

Λοιπόν το στόμα της ειναι πεντακάθαρο, κατάφερα και το είδα λίγο σε βάθος, φωτο δεν μπόρεσα να βγάλω αλλα δεν έχει απολύτως κανένα εξόγκωμα μέσα ή κάτι περίεργο. Η καρίνα της ειναι επίσης εντάξει την ψαχούλεψα σε όλα τα σημεία δεν υπάρχει κανένα περίεργο φούσκωμα. Απο συμπεριφορά είναι υπερδραστήρια, δεν έχει κάποια αλλαγή συμπεριφοράς με το προηγούμενο διάστημα, ίσα ίσα τώρα που ζέστανε κιόλας έχει πάρει τα πάνω της κανονικά. Οι κουτσουλιές της παραμένουν ψιλομαλακές, κάνει και πιο σκληρές βέβαια, αλλα πάντα ποτίζουν το χαρτί κάτω. Έχω κόψει τελείως τα λαχανικά, τις δίνω μονάχα την τροφή της και κανα κουλούρι που τσιμπάει κυρίως το σουσάμι. Θέλει κάποια θεραπεία τώρα αλλα δεν ξέρω τι. Απο βδομάδα σκέφτομαι να την πάω στον γιατρό για ανάλυση μπας και έχει τπτ κοκκίδια πάλι, γιατι και παλιά οταν την έκανα θεραπεία με το baycox έκανε νερουλές μέχρι να στρώσει, όταν είχε κολλήσει απο την άλλη καρδερίνα που έχασα.

----------


## adreas

Τι  μείγμα  δίνεις γιατί  είδα  αν βλέπω  καλά  πολλούς αμυλούχους  σπόρους  στην  ταΐστρα,  ακόμα να  υπάρχει  βρώμη αρκετή  ενώ  κάνει καλό  η  περίσσια δημιουργεί  διάρροια.

----------


## jk21

αν πας σε γιατρο ,αυτο αν δεν ειναι δευτερα ,να ειναι το αργοτερο τριτη .οι καρδερινες ειναι πουλια που μπορει να χασεις απο τη μια στιγμη στην αλλη ! αν ειναι η ιδια που  ειχε παλι  προβλημα ,μαλλον θα εχει ξανα τα ιδια ... με 1 ml στο λιτρο ομως δουλεια δεν γινεται ... καλα δεν θυμαμαι;

----------


## Nick2

Το μείγμα που της δίνω είναι αυτό εδώ
*Versele laga Prestige Premium European Finches*

μου το είχε προτείνει ο γιατρός απο τότε που εχασα την άλλη που τις έδινα χύμα τροφή, και αυτή είχε κολλήσει τότε και την έκανα θεραπεία. 
Ναι Δημήτρη και εγώ πιστεύω οτι πρέπει να ξανακόλλησε, δυστυχώς αναγκάζομαι να την έχω σε κλειστό χώρο, με ότι αυτό συνεπάγεται, γιατι εξωτερικά δεν μπορώ να την βάλω λόγω πολλών αρπακτικών, μένω και σε ρετιρέ και οι θηρευτές οργιάζουν εδωπέρα, ήδη παλιά έχασα 2 πουλιά, το ένα το επιτέθηκε και του κοψε το πόδι και το άλλο σοκαρίστηκε και μέσα σε 3 μέρες το έχασα και αυτό. Σκεφτόμουν να την ξεκινούσα ξανά την ίδια θεραπεία με το baycox με το 1ml στο λίτρο(τόσο ήταν η δόση που μου ειχε πει), αλλα καλύτερα να την πάω να την δει κιόλας. Εξάλλου μου ειχε πει τουλάχιστον 1 φορά τον χρόνο να την πηγαίνω να την εξετάζει προληπτικά, κανονικά θα την πήγαινα μετά το καλοκαίρι, αλλα μάλλον θα το επισπεύσω τώρα για να μην έχει τίποτε άλλο το πουλάκι, και έχουμε άλλα. Οπότε Μεγάλη Δευτέρα θα την πάω λογικά, γιατι πάει αρκετές βδομάδες αυτή η ιστορία με την διάρροια...

----------


## Nick2

> Τι  μείγμα  δίνεις γιατί  είδα  αν βλέπω  καλά  πολλούς αμυλούχους  σπόρους  στην  ταΐστρα,  ακόμα να  υπάρχει  βρώμη αρκετή  ενώ  κάνει καλό  η  περίσσια δημιουργεί  διάρροια.


Ανδρέα το θέμα ειναι οτι πάντα διαλέγει τι θα φάει και δεν ξέρω τι ακριβώς τσιμπάει. Στην ταίστρα οπότε τρώει, πάντα διαλέγει τους σπόρους, ανακατεύει δηλαδή το μείγμα και τσιμπάει αυτους που θέλει για αυτο και δεν την ανανεώνω συχνά την τροφή της για να τα τρώει όλα. Αλλα ίσως να ειναι και αυτο με την βρώμη που λες, μήπως πρέπει να τις βάλω κάτι άλλο συμπληρωματικά να τρώει δεν ξέρω, γιατι μπορεί να ειναι και θέμα διατροφής αφου δεν τους τρώει όλους τους σπόρους.

----------


## adreas

Απλά  δε  γεμίζουμε ξανά  και  ξανά αν  δεν  φάει έστω  το  90%.

----------


## jk21

αν ειναι κοκκιδια ,με 1 ml στο λιτρο ,δεν κανεις σωστη δουλεια .Στο ειχα πει και τοτε ... 1 ml στο λιτρο ειναι η οδηγια της εταιριας ,για πουλια που πινουν νερο για 24 ωρες ημερησιως (κοτες παχυνσης που ζουνε με ανοιχτο φως τη νυχτα επιτηδες για να τρωνε ) .Για νερο που παρεχεται για 8 ωρες ειναι 3 ml  .Αν το αφηνεις σε ολη τη διαρκεια που υπαρχει φως ημερας ειναι λιγο λιγοτερο αυτη την εποχη .Εσυ στο χωρο σου ,απο τι ωρα μεχρι τι ωρα ειναι ξυπνητα τα πουλια; 

Ανδρεα δεν αντιλεγω ,αν το εχεις δει στα δικα σου πουλια για την βρωμη ,αλλα εχω μιγμα δικο μου ,που εχει τη διπλασια σχεδον βρωμη ,απο οσο εχουν μιγματα του εμποριου και δεν μου δημιουργησε ποτε διαρροια ,ουτε σε γνωστο μου που το χρησιμοποιει .Μου φαινεται επισης περιεργο ,ενας καθαρα αμυλουχος σπορος με λιπος κατω απο 10 % να οδηγει σε διαρροιες

----------


## Nick2

Tο είχα ρωτήσει στον γιατρό αυτό για το 1ml και μου είπε για τα μικρά πουλιά είναι αρκετή αυτή η ποσότητα, οι κότες επειδή είναι πιο μεγάλες χρειάζονται μεγαλύτερη ποσότητα. Τον είχα ρωτήσει αρκετές φορές για το θέμα και μου έλεγε τα ίδια. Το πουλί είναι στο φως της ημέρας απο νωρίς το πρωί κατα τις 7 η ώρα και μετά μέχρι το βράδυ, οπότε και την πάω σε άλλο δωμάτιο να κοιμηθεί. Δεν νομίζω να ειναι θέμα διατροφής πάντως, αφου αυτή την τροφή την τρώει μήνες τώρα, μάλλον για κοκκίδια κόβω την φάση πάλι, θα δούμε απο βδομάδα που θα την πάω για ανάλυση.

----------


## jk21

οταν εισαι μικροτερο σωματικα ,πινεις και λιγοτερη ποσοτητα νερου ,αρα και λιγοτερη προσλαμβανομενη ουσια ....

----------


## adreas

Αν  πάρει  φάρμακο το   πουλάκι  πρέπει να  κάνεις  σωστά την  θεραπεία  και για  καλλιέργεια  5-7 μέρες  μετά  οπότε καταλαβαίνεις  πότε  θα το  πας  τα κόπρανα  πριν  η μετά;

----------


## Nick2

Δεν ξέρω Ανδρέα τι προτείνεις να κάνω; Την περασμένη φορά τα είχα πάει πρώτα για ανάλυση και μετά έκανα θεραπεία και ανα 1 εβδομάδα τα πήγαινα για έλεγχο στον γιατρό, για να δει αν υπήρχε βελτίωση. Τότε σχεδόν 1 μήνα έκανε για να καθαρίσει τελείως, και της έδινα το φάρμακο καθημερινά(1ml baycox σε ένα λίτρο νερό όπως είχα αναφέρει). Το θέμα ειναι οτι επειδή θα κοστίσει η όλη ιστορία, σκεφτόμουν μπας και την ξεκινούσα απευθείας την αγωγή και μετά απο καμιά βδομάδα έβλεπα αν έχει καμιά βελτίωση. Λογικά επειδή δεν ειναι κσι σε προχωρημένο στάδιο, αν έχει μολυνθεί απο κοκκίδια, θα καθαρίσει πιο γρήγορα, οπότε σίγουρα στην εβδομάδα πάνω θα φανεί βελτίωση. Παλιότερα που την έκανα θεραπειά και έκανε υδαρρείς κουτσουλιές είχε αιμορραγία στο έντερο. Τι να πω, θα μιλήσω με τον γιατρό πρώτα αμα ειναι και να δούμε τι θα μου πει




> οταν εισαι μικροτερο σωματικα ,πινεις και λιγοτερη  ποσοτητα νερου ,αρα και λιγοτερη προσλαμβανομενη ουσια ....


Τι να πω, ο γιατρός μου ειχε πει οτι το 1ml είναι αρκετό, παραπάνω δεν με άφησε να δώσω. Παραπάνω δόση χρειάζεται μόνο σε παραγωγικά πουλιά(όπως οι κότες ας πούμε) όταν τον ειχα ρωτήσει παλιά.

----------


## jk21

καλλιεργεια κουτσουλιας γινεται για μικροβια και πρεπει να γινεται πριν τη χρηση αντιβιωσης .μετα για να γινει  πρεπει να περασει καμμια βδομαδα μετα το τελος της αγωγης 

για κοκκιδια η ανιχνευση γινεται με ελεγχο της κουτσουλιας με  μικροσκοπιο .αν δοθει φαρμακο ,μετα δεν θα ειναι σε θεση να εκτιμησει το αρχικο προβλημα (το ποσο πολλα ηταν αρχικα )



και ομως η δοσολογια ειναι λαθος ! αυτη την εποχη ειναι γυρω στα 2.5 - 2.7  ml το λιτρο (εξαρταται ποση ωρα δεχονται φως τα πουλια )  και οσο ζεσταινει ο καιρος και τα πουλια πινουν περισσοτερο νερο ,παει στα 2 ml στο λιτρο 

συνεχη χρηση σε φαρμακο που θεωρειται κοκκιδιοκτονο ,δεν ξερω γιατι προτεινει ο συγκεκριμενος γιατρος .χρειαζεται επαναληψη ,αλλα οταν πανε να επωασθουν οι ωοκυστες που ειχαν βγαλει τα  κοκκιδια  πριν πεθανουν απο το baycox .θελει 5 μερες χορηγηση ,5-6 κενο και μετα αλλες 5 .Ειναι πραγματα που εχω ακουσει απο γιατρο .Μιλαω παντα για αγωγη σε υφισταμενο προβλημα και οχι κακως εννοουμενη προληψη που κανουν πολλοι !

----------


## οδυσσέας

Νικο στην προηγουμενη καρδερινα ακουσες τον ''γιατρο'' και η καρδερινα ψοφησε. αυτη την φορα θα ακουσεις εμας και δεν θα πας στο ''γιατρο'' εκτος και αν αλαξεις γιατρο και βρεις πτηνιατρο. ο συγκεκριμενος ''γιατρος'' δινει αυτη την δοσολογια και σου λεει να πηγαινεις την καρδερινα απο εκει για να βγαζει μεροκαματο. αληθεια ποσα σου πηρε για την προηγουμενη καρδερινα?


αφου γινει καλα η καρδερινα....
μην ξαναβαλεις χωμα μεσα στο κλουβι. μαρουλι μονο τα εσωτερικα φυλλα και αυτα μια φορα την εβδομαδα. τις υπολοιπες μερες θα βαζεις διαφορετικο λαχανικο η μπουμπουκια. θα βαλεις την καρδερινα σου σε μεγαλυτερο κλουβι που θα εχει για πατο ειτε πελετ για σομπες ειτε σχαρα η οποια θα απεχει απο τον πλαστικο πατο τουλαχιστον 3 ποντους. νερο θα πιανεις απο το βραδυ σε μια κανατα και θα της βαζεις να πιει την αλλη μερα, καθε μερα. ριγανη, βασιλικο και λιγο θυμαρι ειτε σε αυγοτροφη ειτε σε μια αυγοθηκη συνεχεια.

----------


## Nick2

Τι να πω ρε παιδιά ίσως να έχετε δίκιο στην τελική και όντως ο γιατρός να θέλει να μου τα αρπάξει. Καταρχάς ο γιατρός που την πηγα είναι και πτηνίατρος, σε λίστα με πτηνιάτρους ανερτημένη εδω μέσα τον βρήκα. Την προηγούμενη φορά Οδυσσεά για την καρδερίνα που ψόφησε δεν έφταιγε αυτός, απλά την πήγα εγώ πολύ αργά και δεν μπορούσε να γίνει τίποτα, απλά η επιδείνωση της υγείας της έπεσε πάνω σε σαββατοκύριακο και μετά ήταν πολύ αργά, όταν την είδε έτσι μου είπε κατα λέξη οτι δεν έχει ελπίδες, απλά θα προσπαθήσει να την σώσει, αλλα την ώρα που έκανε ανάλυση τις κουτσουλιές της το πουλάκι ψοφούσε στα χέρια μου. Εξάλλου για εκείνη την καρδερίνα δεν με χρέωσε, για την άλλη με πήρε 40€ μια φορά, και στις επανεξετάσεις ήταν δωρεάν, μέχρι να γίνει καλά. Τώρα αν ήθελε όντως να με εκμεταλλευτεί πιστεύω να με χρέωνε και για τις 2, και για τις επανεξετάσεις να έδινα και απο ένα μικρό ποσό. Προφανώς τόσο παίρνει για όλα τα ζώα, είτε είναι σκύλος, είτε γάτα, είτε πουλάκι. Απλά τότε ήταν κοντά μου αυτός και τον βρήκα στα γρήγορα να πάω αφού ήταν υπερεπείγουσα η κατάσταση. Αμα γνωρίζετε να την πάω σε κάποιον άλλο μπας και παίρνει λιγότερα γιατι 40€ πάλι δεν μου περισσεύουν. Δεν ξέρω στην κτηνιατρική του ΑΠΘ αμα χρεώνουν λιγότερα. Πάντως αν μπορούσα να αποφύγω την επίσκεψη θα ήταν το ιδανικό σενάριο, αλλα θα κάνω πειράματα πάλι και δεν λέει να ταλαιπωρώ το πουλάκι, ίσως να έχει κάτι άλλο και να χρειάζεται άλλο φάρμακο. Σε κάθε περίπτωση θα πάρω τηλέφωνο πρώτα να τον ρωτήσω αλλα κλασσικά θα μου πει να του φέρω τις κουτσουλιές για ανάλυση και θα με χρεώσει το 40άρι, αφου δεν νομίζω να μου δώσει αγωγή στο άσχετο.

Δημήτρη ναι θυμάμαι που μου τα έλεγες και την προηγούμενη φορά αυτά, για την χρήση του baycox με διαλείματα, τι να πω, να έπεσα σε άσχετο γιατρό ή απλά ο δικός σου δεν τα γνώριζε καλά; Πραγματικά δεν ξέρω, αμα είναι θα ψάξω καναν άλλον να την παω αυτην την φορά και ας ειναι πιο μακριά, αφου δεν επείγει τόσο το θέμα, και θα ρωτήσω πάλι για όλα αυτά τα θέματα να δούμε τι θα μου πει για τα ml και αν συμφωνήσει με αυτά που λες εσύ. 

Οδυσσέα θα ακολουθήσω τις οδηγίες σου όταν γίνει καλά, αν και το χώμα ειναι καλό για την πέψη, απο οσο γνωρίζω. Για τον πάτο που λες, εννοείς να βγάλω τελείως το χαρτί που έχω απο κάτω και να βάλω την σχαρίτσα που έχει το κλουβί; Παλιά έτσι το είχα αλλα ο πτηνίατρος μου είχε πει να το αφαιρέσω μην τοιχόν και τραυματιστεί το πόδι της στην προσπάθειά της να ξεφύγει απο κάτω αμα τοιχόν τρομάξει με κάτι. Σε ένα φίλο μου πάντως που είδα σήμερα που πήγα το είχε έτσι ακριβώς, μια σχαρίτσα με 3 εκατοστά απόσταση απο τον πάτο, και τις κουτσουλιές τις έκανε εκεί, αλλα πρέπει να ειχε μέρες να το αλλάξει γιατι ήταν γεμάτο κάτω. Αυτός ασχολείται χρόνια πάντως και τις έχει καμια 6-7ετία τις καρδερίνες του, απλά τις έχει έξω όλο το χρόνο, αφου δεν έχει θέμα με αρπακτικά εκεί. 
Για ρίγανη, θυμάρι και βασιλικό εννοείς να τα κάνω μίγμα όλα μαζί και να τα βάλω σε αυγοτροφή έξτρα εκτός απο την τροφή που τρώει; Σε ξεχωριστό μέρος δηλαδή, ή μαζί με την τροφή της να την ρίξω μέσα; Και πια αυγοτροφή προτείνεις, γιατι λίγο που έψαξα έχει αρκετά είδη.

----------


## mitsman

> Καταρχάς ο γιατρός που την πηγα είναι και πτηνίατρος, σε λίστα με πτηνιάτρους ανερτημένη εδω μέσα τον βρήκα.



Σε καποιαν αλλη εποχη, σε εναν αλλο κοσμο.... δεν υπαρχει ΠΟΥΘΕΝΑ εδω μεσα αναρτημενη λιστα γιατρων! απαγορευεται απο τους κανονισμους!
Εχουμε μαζεψει εμεις μια λιστα κτηνιατρων ανα την Ελλαδα και αν μας ζητηθει για αμεση αναγκη την στελνουμε σε προσωπικο μηνυμα!

----------


## jk21

Δημητρη αυτην εννοει ,αλλα το διατυπωσε λαθος .Τα ονοματα αυτα ειναι γιατροι που μας εχουν δοθει σαν ονοματα κατα καιρους ,οτι εχουν παει μελη τους πουλια και δειχνουν να μην ειναι εντελως ασχετοι .Δυστυχως σε πτηνα συντροφιας ,δεν υπαρχει σε πολλους γιατρους μεγαλη εμπειρια ,γιατι δεν τους επισκεπτεται συχνα ο κοσμος και δεν κινειται το ενδιαφερον πολλων να εξειδικευθουν στο θεμα 

εχω δει τιμες καπως φθηνοτερες ,αλλα και ακριβοτερες για επισκεψη σε γιατρο .αν ημουν 1000% σιγουρος οτι εχει κοκκιδια ,θα σου ελεγα κανε την αγωγη οπως σου λεω ,οχι εγω ,αλλα ειναι δεδομενη απο πτηνιατρο και την ιδια εφαρμοζουν και αλλοι .υπαρχει μια διχογνωμια στο κενο αναμεσα στην αγωγη και την επαναληψη της ,που μαλλον εξαρταται απο το ειδος των κοκκιδιων που βλεπουν στο μικροσκοπιο οι γιατροι .Για isospora μου εχει ειπωθει απο γιατρο παντως αυτο το κενο 5-6 ημερων .Για atoxoplasma δεν τον ειχα ρωτησει αν υπαρχει κατι διαφορετικο .

Γνωμη μου ειναι να τον επισκεφτεις ή να επικοινωνησεις εστω και να παρεις την γνωμη του ,αν πρεπει να κανεις χορηγηση baycox .Nα του πεις οτι εχεις ακουσει σε φορουμ οτι αλλοι πτηνιατροι (οχι απο μονοι τους μελη των φορουμ ) συστηνουν κενο ημερων και μετα επαναχορηγηση ,για να χτυπηθουν οι ωοκυστες .Αν γινει καθαρισμος σωστος στο κλουβι (καθημερινος και ειδικα με το τελος της πρωτης αγωγης ) ,πως αφου τα κοκκιδια θα νεκρωθουν τις πρωτες μερες απο το baycox ,θα βρεθουν ωοκυστες που θα ωριμασουν νωριτερα απο το τελος του κενου; 

αν σου πει τελικα να μην δινεις συνεχως ,αλλα να υπαρξει κενο ημερων ,τοτε και μονο τοτε ,να δωσεις 3ml και ας σου πει 1 ml .Αν ομως δινεις καθε μερα ,τοτε να παραμεινεις στο 1 ml

----------


## Nick2

Nαι παιδιά δεν το διατύπωσα σωστά, ενοοώ λίστα με κτηνιάτρους που έχουν ειδίκευση και στα πτηνά, μια λίστα που δημιουργήθηκε κυρίως απο άτομα που τους έχουν επισκεφθεί κατα καιρούς για τα πουλάκια τους και έμειναν ευχαριστημένοι. Νομίζω σε άλλο forum την βρήκα την λίστα, για να μην κάνω και διαφήμιση, αν το googlάρει κάποιος θα την βρει στην 1η σελίδα. Στην Θεσσαλονίκη υπάρχουν 5 τέτοιοι, ένας στην Καλαμαριά, ένας στο Ρετζίκι, αυτα τα 2 ειναι και κτηνιατρικά κέντρα, και μετα ειναι αλλοι 2 ιδιώτες στην περιοχή Μαρτίου που έχουν petshop, και τέλος είναι και η κτηνιατρική σχολή του ΑΠΘ που όπως ειπα είχα κάκιστη εμπειρία στο παρελθόν. Σε κάθε περίπτωση θα πάρω τηλέφωνο αύριο και στους υπόλοιπους να δω πόσο χρεώνουν την επίσκεψη, και αν ειναι πιο φθηνά θα πάω εκεί. Δυστυχώς δεν υπάρχει εξειδίκευση στα πτηνά, απλά αυτοί οι κτηνίατροι γνωρίζουν και 5 πράγματα παραπάνω για τα πουλάκια, τουλάχιστον σε αυτόν που πήγα εγώ έδειχνε αρκετά γνώστης και καθόνταν και μου εξηγούσε αρκετή ώρα για τα πουλιά και τις αρρώστιες τους, τι πρέπει να τρώνε κτλ κτλ. Είναι και διδάκτορας στο πανεπιστήμιο ο συγκεκριμένος. 

Δημήτρη ναι αρχικά θα πάρω αυτόν τηλέφωνο να τον ρωτήσω, και εγώ αν ήξερα οτι έχει κοκκίδια θα ξεκινούσα την αγωγή με baycox. Aπλά υπάρχει αυτή η διχογνωμία με το 5ημερο κενό που λες. Τον είχα ρωτήσει πάντως τον γιατρό την άλλη φορά τι είδους κοκκίδια είδε και μου είπε οτι αυτές οι πληροφορίες δεν ειναι απαραίτητες και ειναι μόνο για εγκυκλοπαιδικούς σκοπούς ή για τους σπουδαστές, και αν ήθελα κάτι τέτοιο θα έπρεπε να πληρώσω 80-90€ για να μου κάνει την ανάλυση και να μου πει τα ακριβή ονόματα των κοκκιδίων. Προφανώς μάλλον δεν θα κατάλαβε τι εννοούσα, θα νόμισε οτι θα ήθελα τα εξειδικευμένα ονόματα, ε και μετά δεν επέμεινα παραπάνω. Όπως και να έχει αύριο τον παίρνω και θα ρωτήσω για το baycox, αν και μαλλον θα μου πει να παω για ανάλυση τις κουτσουλιές λογικά.

----------


## jk21

αν μιλαμε για καθηγητη πανεπιστημιου ,οφειλω να κανω τουμπεκι ! μπορει να εχω εμπιστοσυνη οχι σε αυτα που διαβαζω ,αλλα σε οδηγια πτηνιατρου που εκτιμω ,αλλα οταν ακουω καθηγητης πανεπιστημιου οφειλω να σεβομαι την αποψη του και εκεινος ελπιζω να την εχει με στοιχεια !

----------


## οδυσσέας

> ...Για ρίγανη, θυμάρι και βασιλικό εννοείς να τα κάνω μίγμα όλα μαζί και να τα βάλω σε αυγοτροφή έξτρα εκτός απο την τροφή που τρώει;


 ναι.





> .... Και πια αυγοτροφή προτείνεις, γιατι λίγο που έψαξα έχει αρκετά είδη.


θα φτιαχνεις δικη σου αυγοτροφη σαν αυτη Απλή συνταγή αυγοτροφής και θα ριχνεις μεσα και βοτανα Μίγμα αποξηραμένων βοτάνων σε σκόνη για την αυγοτροφή

----------


## jk21

Mια βελτιωμενη εκδοση της πιο πανω που παρεπεμψε ο Οδυσσεας ,ειναι και αυτη  *: Αυγοτροφή για Καρδερίνες με ενισχυμένη πρωτείνη ,για κάθε γούστο !*( απο τις δυο εκδοχες η δευτερη  που λεει χωρις αναγκη ψησιματος )

----------


## οδυσσέας

μιας και ο Νικος εχει μονο μια καρδερινα, μια αυγοτροφη με λιγη πρωτεϊνη και πολλα βοτανα για τις ιδιοτητες τους, πιστευω οτι ειναι καλυτερη, για να την δινει μερα παρα μερα, συν τα μπουμπουκια και τα λαχανικα.

----------


## jk21

ας βγαλει το τυροπηγμα ,αλλα προτιμω και βρωμη εκτος απο φρυγανια  ...

----------


## οδυσσέας

φυσικα αμα του ειναι ευκολο, ας φτιαξει οποια συνταγη μπορει.

----------


## Nick2

Ωραία παιδιά σας ευχαριστώ πολύ, μόλις γίνει καλά θα τις βάλω και αυγοτροφή, το θέμα ειναι που θα βρω όλα αυτά τα βότανα, εδώ ολόκληρες συνταγές βλέπω με κατεβατά υλικά :: 
Μάλλον αρχικά θα δοκιμάσω την απλή συνταγή του Οδυσσέα για αυγοτροφή και θα βάλω και τα βότανα που μου είπε, την ρίγανη, το θυμάρι και το βασιλικό δηλαδή που τα βρίσκεις και εύκολα. Οδυσσέα επίσης τι μπουμπούκια χρειάζεται να τις δίνω, εκτός απο τα λαχανικά μαρούλια, ζοχιά, σπανάκι κτλ...
Τέλος πληροφοριακά να πω οτι πήρα τηλέφωνο σε άλλο γιατρό που χρεώνει 20€ την επίσκεψη, που ειναι μιση τιμή απο τον άλλο που την ειχα παει τότε. Θα την παω αυριο με το καλό για εξέταση και βλέπουμε τι θα μου πει...

----------


## οδυσσέας

οποια βρεις απο αυτα Η διατροφή της Καρδερίνας ( goldfinch diet ) στη φύση : συνοπτική παρουσίαση συν μπροκολο, αρακα, καλαμποκι, πιπερια κοκκινη.

ποτε δεν θα ξαναβαλεις φαγητο στον πατο του κλουβιου η κατω απο πατηθρες που μπορει να κοτσιλισει μεσα. το χωμα αστο για αργοτερα που θα εχεις περισσοτερη εμπειρια, ειναι το τελευταιο που ''πρεπει'' να δωσεις.

----------


## jk21

μπορει να σου χρεωνει επιπλεον την εξεταση ... μπορει και οχι 

Για να λεει ο οδυσσεας κανε την απλη συνταγη ,κατι ηξερε ...

βραζιλιανικο φυστικι χρειαζεται για σεληνιο και απορροφηση της βιτ ε ... αν δεν ζευγαρωνεις  μπορεις να το παραλειψεις 

καλεντουλα για το χρωμα της μασκας ,αλλα και για τις φλεγμονες που δημιουργουν τα κοκκιδια .σε οποιο μαγαζι πας με βοτανα ,θα βρεις .εκτος αν ολα τα αλλα τα παρεις απο μαρκετ .Δενδρολιβανο εχουν και τα μαρκετ και η βρωμη θα σου δωσει πολλα περισσοτερα απο το να βαλεις σκετη φρυγανια 

αλλα και την απλη να κανεις ειναι ενα καλο πρωτο βημα !!!

----------


## Nick2

Λαιπόν παιδιά τα νέα ειναι πολύ ευχάριστα. Η καρδερινούλα δεν έχει απολύτως τίποτα, την εξέτασε εκτενώς ο γιατρός, την καρίνα της, είδε το στόμα της μέσα βαθιά, άκουσε την αναπνοή της, μου είπε ειναι υγιέστατη. Στις κουτσουλιές της τώρα, κοκκίδια δεν βρήκε(ευτυχώς γιατι θα την εδινα ασκοπα baycox), απλα μου είπε οτι βρηκε κάτι ενδοπαρασιτικά μέσα που δεν ειναι κατι σοβαρό, μου εδωσε προληπτικά κατι σταγόνες, αυτές εδώ


τις οποίες ειπε να τις βάζω μια φορα καθε 2 μήνες, απο 1 σταγόνα σε μισή ποτίστρα, παρόλο που δεν είναι απαραίτητο. Κατα τα άλλα καθήσαμε και μιλήσαμε λίγο και μου έδωσε κάποιες συμβουλές. Επίσης μου είπε οτι το baycox ειναι κατα 80% κοκκιδιοστατικό και κατα 20% κοκκιδιοκτόνο, όταν με ρώτησε τι ιστορικό είχε η καρδερίνα, και του είπα την περίπτωση που είχε περάσει πέρσι. 

Καταρχάς απο άποψη καθαριότητας μου είπε να αλλάξω την ποτίστρα της γιατι έχει πιάσει άλατα, που ειναι εστίες μικροβίων. Και γενικά θέλουν συχνό καθάρισμα οι πλαστικές επειδή αλλοιώνεται το πλαστικό με τον καιρό, προτιμότερες ειναι οι γυάλινες βέβαια αλλα ειναι πολύ πιο ευαίσθητες να σπάσουν. Επίσης μου είπε καθε 1-2 μήνες να κάνω γενικό καθάρισμα το κλουβι, με σαπούνι να το τρίβω, και τις πατήθρες του, και το πουλάκι να το βγάζω τελείως απο μέσα, και να το βάζω προσωρινά σε κάποιο μικρό κλουβάκι που κουβαλάν τα μικρά ζώα, όσο διαρκεί το καθάρισμα. Το κλουβί επίσης πρέπει να μην χρυσίζει, γιατι το χτυπάει ο ήλιος στα μάτια όταν κανει αντανάκλαση, το δικό μου ηταν εντάξει απο αυτη την άποψη αφου δεν εχει χρυσό χρώμα. Επισης το μέγεθος ειναι καλό, απο την στιγμή που έχω μια καρδερίνα, αν ειχα εκτροφής ή ήθελά να την ζευγαρώσω εκει ήθελε μεγαλύτερο κλουβί κυρίως στο μάκρος. 

Και πάμε τώρα στην διατροφή, μου είπε θεωρητικά μπορώ να τις δώσω ότι επιθυμώ εγώ, απο αυτά που τρώει. Οι καρδερίνες θρέφονται κατα 80% με φυτά, 20% με 
σπόρους και 5% βότανα. Δηλαδή να κάνω διάφορες μίξεις με βότανα και λαχανικά που τρώει, και αυγοτροφή μου είπε φυσικά να την φτιάξω εγώ, αλλα και ολόκληρο αυγό αμα θέλω, μπορώ να το φάω εγώ το μισό και να της αφήσω ενα μικρό κομμάτι. Και γενικά οτιδήποτε τις βάλω ΔΕΝ πρέπει να μείνει πάνω απο 3-4 ώρες και ειδικά τώρα το καλοκαίρι που αλλοιώνεται ευκολότερα λόγω ζέστης. Αυτό ισχύει και για τα μαρούλια ή τα λαχανικά οτιδήποτε τις βάζω καταρχάς πρέπει να ειναι μικρή ποσότητα απο την στιγμή που δεν χρειαζεται πολύ, και να μην τα αφήνω πάνω απο 4 ώρες, ειδικα γιατι μετά μαραίνονται τα λαχανικά κυρίως. Μόνο αβοκάντο μου είπε να μην βάζω γιατι εχει αρκετό οξύ. 




> οποια βρεις απο αυτα Η διατροφή της Καρδερίνας ( goldfinch diet ) στη φύση : συνοπτική παρουσίαση συν μπροκολο, αρακα, καλαμποκι, πιπερια κοκκινη.
> 
> ποτε δεν θα ξαναβαλεις φαγητο στον πατο του κλουβιου η κατω απο πατηθρες  που μπορει να κοτσιλισει μεσα. το χωμα αστο για αργοτερα που θα εχεις  περισσοτερη εμπειρια, ειναι το τελευταιο που ''πρεπει'' να  δωσεις.


Οδυσσέα ναι όλα αυτά που είπες, αλλα το χώμα μου είπε να το αφήσω γιατι την βοηθάει γενικά να μην αναπτύσσονται μύκητες μέσα της. Φαγητό ποτέ δεν τις έβαλα στον πάτο. Μου είπε επίσης είτε να στρώσω όλη την επιφάνεια με χώμα ισα ισα να καλυφθεί το χαρτί, είτε το προτιμότερο ειναι να βάλω την σχάρα της και απο κάτω να ριξω άμμο για να κουτσουλάει εκει μέσα. Βέβαια με αυτη την μέθοδο δεν θα μπορώ να βλέπω τις κουτσουλιές της, αλλα μου είπε οτι αν έχει κάτι παθολογικό το πουλάκι θα το αντιληφθώ εγκαίρως κυρίως με την αλλαγή συμπεριφοράς. Για την πτερρόροια μου ειπε θα χρειαστεί λίγες βιταμινούλες απλά να την ενισχύσουν, τίποτε άλλο, εξάλλου η διαδικασία θα ολοκληρωθεί μόνη της, όταν κάνει τον κύκλο της και πέσουν και τα μικρά φτεράκια. Μου είπε γενικά αυτό το θέμα ειναι λίγο μυστήρια υπόθεση γιατι εχει δει ο γιατρός να αλλαζουν φτερά καθόλη την διάρκεια του έτους καποια πουλιά, οπότε μου λεει μην απορρήσω αν αλλάζει φτερά ακόμα και τον Δεκέμβρη, χαχα. Πάνω κάτω αυτά τα ολίγα, λίγο την καθαριότητα της να προσέξω και να τις ενισχύσω την διατροφή της με αυτά τα βότανα και τα λαχανικά, θα ζήσει αρκετά χρόνια το πουλάκι.  :Big Grin:

----------


## jk21

ειδε τις κουτσουλιες στο μικροσκοπιο; 

βαλε μας και μια φωτο της κοιλια του πουλιου αν μπορεις ,τωρα πριν δωσεις για ενδοπαρασιτα .και αν μπορεις τωρα εστω που θα δωσεις το φαρμακο αυγο ,βαλε χαρτι λευκο να δουμε τις κουτσουλιες της με την χορηγηση του φαρμακου

----------


## Nick2

Nαι με το μικροσκόπιο τις κοίταξε για αρκετή ώρα. Θα βάλω αύριο φωτό με την κοιλιά και τις κουτσουλιές της.

----------


## jk21

> Nαι με το μικροσκόπιο τις κοίταξε για αρκετή ώρα


αυτο με ησυχασει γιατι ειχα τις αμφιβολιες μου .... τις φωτο ομως να τις βαλεις

----------


## οδυσσέας

να του πεις οταν τον ξαναδεις, οτι αμα η καρδερινα δεν εχει τελειωσει την πτεροροια μεχρι τον Δεκεμβρη, θα παει για να δει τα ραδικια αναποδα.

οσο για το χωμα...........τουλαχιστον να το λιαζεις καλα πριν το δωσεις.

Γιατι οι Ελληνες γιατροι δεν δινουν γραπτως τα αποτελεσματα των εξετασεων που κανουν στα πουλια?

----------


## Nick2

Δεν νομίζω να τον ξαναδώ σύντομα, ελπίζω δηλαδή :Stick Out Tongue:  E μέχρι τον Δεκέμβρη συνήθως ολοκληρώνουν τα πουλιά την πτερρόροια, αλλα μου έχει πει οτι έχει δει και περιπτώσεις να τελειώνουν και πιο αργά ή να ξεκινάνε απο Μάρτη, Απρίλη ας πούμε(όχι για καρδερίνες απαραίτητα, αλλα γενικά για διάφορα είδη), για αυτο μου ειπε σχεδόν ολο το χρόνο. Κάτι άλλο που ξέχασα να αναφέρω μου ειπε ειναι να βάζω κάθε μέρα 1-2 σταγόνες μηλόξυδο στο νερό της. 
Ήδη της άλλαξα κλουβί, το οποίο το έπλυνα όπως μου είπε, και έβαλα κάτω την άμμο στον πάτο. Αυτό για τα αποτελέσματα των εξετάσεων είναι όντως καλή ερώτηση...
Βάζω και τις φωτο απο κουτσουλιές με τη χορήγηση του φαρμάκου(χθεσινή φωτο) και την κοιλιά της, ακόμα δεν φαίνεται κάτι, απο σήμερα άρχισε να υπάρχει μια μικρή βελτίωση και τώρα έβαλα και το μηλόξυδο και λογικά θα βελτιωθεί ακόμα περισσότερο.

----------


## aeras

Είσαι σίγουρος ότι σου είπε ότι οι καρδερίνες τρέφονται με 80% με φυτά? Δεν νομίζω να συγκαταλέγεται στο 3% των πτηνών που είναι φυτοφάγα. Από τις κοτσουλιές που βλέπω η καρδερίνα σου δεν σφύζει από υγεία.

----------


## jk21

αν δεις βελτιωση με μηλοξυδο αρχισε να σκεφτεσαι μυκητες candida ή megabacteria 

οι κουτσουλιες δεν μου αρεσουν .....

στα ποσοστα διατροφης μαλλον καποια λαθος μεταφορα οσων ειπε ο γιατρος θα εκανε ,γιατι τα νουμερα σε συνολο βγαινουν 105 %

η διατροφη της καρδερινας εκτος ανοιξης καλοκαιριου δεν εχει εντομα και ζωικη πρωτεινη ,παρα μονο σπορους (κυριως σε ημιωριμη ζουμερη μορφη ) ,καρπους ( κυριως το χειμωνα που δεν υπαρχουν πολλοι σποροι και χορταρικα σε μικρη ποσοτητα συμπληρωματικα  ,κυριως σε ζεστες περιοδους απο ανοικη μεχρι και τελος του καλοκαιριου ,ειδικα αν δεν βρισκουν νερο .εχω σε αλλο σημειο παραθεσει και ερευνα που οι γονεις ταιζανε μικρα με γρασιδι (το φυτο )

----------


## Nick2

Δεν θυμάμαι ακριβώς τα ποσοστά παιδιά απλά μου είπε οτι τρέφεται με σπόρους, φυτα και λαχανικά, και το μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό ήταν οι σπόροι απο τα διάφορα φυτά που τρώει στην φύση, ήταν 70-25-5 πάντως, τα πρώτα ήταν σπόροι, τα 25% ήταν λαχανικά και το 5% ήταν βότανα ή κάτι παρεμφερές. 
Αερα και Δημήτρη και μένα οι κουτσουλιές της δεν μου άρεσαν καθόλου για αυτο και την πήγα, αλλα αφου δεν βρήκε κάτι στο μικροσκόπιο πέρα απο ενδοπαράσιτα, δεν νομίζω να έχει κάτι άλλο και να μην το είδε. Ήδη πάντως σήμερα υπήρξε βελτίωση, έκανε αρκετές πιο φυσιολογικές κουτσουλιές, θα δω και τις επόμενες 2-3 μέρες πως θα πάει και βλέπουμε. Το μηλόξυδο θα το βάζω καθημερινά στο νερό της, απλά δεν μου είπε πότε να το σταματήσω.

----------


## jk21

σε αυτο το ποστ τα ποσοστα τα πετυχες καλυτερα ,απλα στην αναπαραγωφη υπαρχουν και εντομα και κυριως μελιγκρα 

το μηλοξυδο σε τι δοσολογια στο ειπε; αν ειναι πολυ χαμηλη μπορει και μονιμα .. εξαρταται

----------


## Nick2

Δεν θυμάμαι την δοσολόγια νομίζω ή 1ml μου είπε ή 1-2 σταγόνες στο νερό της, αλλα μάλλον το 1ml είναι, οι σταγόνες ειναι για το φάρμακο, που θα τις βάζω 1 φορά το δίμηνο. Μάλλον και εγώ για μόνιμα κατάλαβα, γιατι είναι ούτως ή άλλως ελάχιστη η ποσόσητα. Πάντως οι κουτσουλιές της βελτιώθηκαν αρκετά, σήμερα έκανε ελάχιστες νερουλές, μάλλον το μηλόξυδο έκανε την δουλειά...

----------


## jk21

1 ml δεν ειναι ουτε ισχυρο για χρηση λιγων ημερων καθε μηνα ( 5 εως 7 ) ,ουτε και για καθημερινη αφου εκει εχουν ακουστει τιμες γυρω στα 3 ml το λιτρο .Οποτε για να εισαι σιγουρος καλα ειναι να σου διευκρινισει 

αν δεις σαφη διαφορα θετικη με το μηλοξυδο και με αραιη δοσολογια ,μαλλον εχεις καραμπινατη καντιντιαση (μυκητα ) ... 

βαλε φωτο να δουμε

----------


## Nick2

Τι ακριβώς είναι η καντιντίαση; Δεν θυμάμαι να μου ανέφερε κάτι σχετικό ο γιατρός. Όπως και να χει θα τον παρω τηλέφωνο μετά το Πάσχα να ρωτήσω την δοσολογία και για πόσο διάστημα. Θα ανεβάσω φωτο, απλα έχω βάλει την άμμο τώρα κάτω, και απο πάνω την σχαρίτσα και τις κάνει εκεί μέσα τις κουτσουλιές. Μόλις την βγάλω για καθάρισμα θα δούμε και τις κουτσουλιές της, πάντως ειναι εμφανής η βελτίωση, τις τελείως υδαρρείς δεν τις κάνει πλέον.

----------


## jk21

*Ασθένειες των πουλιών οφειλόμενες σε μύκητες*

----------


## Nick2

Να σαι καλά Δημήτρη. Απο οτι βλέπω πάντως απο τα συμπτώματα πρέπει να ειναι πολύ ήπιας μορφής, και κατα πάσα πρεπει να οφείλεται σε θέμα διατροφής αν δεν είχε καμια προδιάθεση το πουλί, ή οφείλονταν στα αρχικά στάδια με τον απογαλακτισμό κτλ. που δεν μπορώ να τα γνωρίζω αυτά. Τώρα με την βελτίωση της διατροφής με αυγοτροφή για αρχή πιστεύω να την ενισχύσουν. Γενικά το πουλί είναι αρκετά μικρόσωμο, σε σχέση με άλλες καρδερίνες που είχα στο παρελθόν, και ίσως να ειναι πιο ευαίσθητο σε τέτοιες ασθένειες.

----------


## jk21

ως προς την αγωγη που εκανες στο παρελθον .... συμβουλευτηκα ατομο το οποιο εμπιστευομαι ...

το 1 ml μονο του baycox μαλλον επιλεχθηκε ωστε να λειτουργησει κυριως κοκκιδιοστατικα και οχι κοκκιδιοκτονα (εντελως ακομα και με τα 3 ml δεν σκοτωνονται ολα και για παντα οπως μου ειπωθηκε ) ωστε στην πορεια το ιδιο το πουλι να αντιμετωπισει με μια μορφη ανοσιας ,μεσω αντιδρασης του ανοσοποιητικου ,τους χαμηλους πληθυσμους κοκκιδιων 

περιμενω τις κουτσουλιες μολις μπορεσεις

----------


## Nick2

A μάλιστα οπότε έτσι εξηγείται. Και εδώ έρχεται να δέσει με αυτά που μου  ειπε ο γιατρός που πήγα τις προάλλες οτι το baycox δυστυχώς δρα κατα  80% ως κοκκιδιοστατικό και κατα 20% ως κοκκιδιοκτόνο. Εν ολίγοις έτσι  πως μου το ειπε μάλλον εννοεί οτι δεν υπάρχει φάρμακο για την καταπολέμηση των κοκκιδίων αν  ειναι σε πολύ προχωρημένο στάδιο, οπότε η παλιά μου καρδερίνα μάλλον  δύσκολα σωνόνταν ούτως ή άλλως. Έτσι με το baycox oυσιαστικά ενισχύεις  τις άμυνες του οργανισμού του πουλιού κατα κάποιο τρόπο, για να ειναι  πιο ανθεκτικό στην αύξηση των κοκκιδίων. Και απο οτι φαίνεται πρέπει να  έδρασε αφού δεν βρήκε κάτι ο γιατρός στην τελευταία εξέταση, μετά απο  τόσους μήνες. Φυσικά το πουλάκι το προσέχω πλέον, γενικά να μην  αγχώνεται και να θρέφεται σωστά, τώρα θα το ενισχύσω κιόλας με την  αυγοτροφή και βλέπουμε. Κουτσουλιές θα ανεβάσω σε αν όχι αύριο, το πολύ  μεθαύριο, που θα την αλλάξω.

----------


## jk21

ειπα να σου απαντησω στις σκεψεις σου ,αλλα τελικα εκρινα καλυτερο να γραψω αυτο ,να υπαρχει καπου πιο διακριτα 

*Σουλφοναμίδες και toltrazuril : Σύγκριση με τα μάτια ενός απλού εκτροφέα*

----------


## Nick2

Mάλιστα Δημήτρη, πολύ ενδιαφέρον, καλά έκανες και τα έγραψες για να μαθαίνουμε και κάποια πράγματα. Για τις κουτσουλιές δυστυχώς δεν υπήρξε βελτίωση, έβγαλα τελείως την άμμο για να μπορώ να τις βλέπω, συνεχίζεται η διάρροια, και κατα διαστήματα κάνει λίγο πιο σκληρές, αύριο θα ανεβάσω φωτο, αλλα μάλλον θα αργήσει να δράσει το μηλόξυδο με τέτοια ποσότητα. Ίσως φανεί αθροιστικά το αποτέλεσμα και με την βελτίωση της διατροφής

----------


## jk21

Νικο βαλε τις κουτσουλιες αμεσα .Επισης φωτο απο την κοιλια .Αν δεν υπαρχει εμφανες πρησμενο εντερο ,ξεκινα nyastamysin   και αν δουμε πρησμενο εντερο ,τοτε θα δωσεις θεραπεια για κοκκιδια .Αν το πουλι εχει πραγματι διαρροια δεν μπορουμε αλλο να περιμενουμε

----------


## Nick2

Λοιπόν με την ευκαιρία της αλλαγής σήμερα, κατάφερα και απομόνωσα κάποιες κουτσουλιές...
Εδώ είναι η γενική όψη:



Εδώ είναι μια που έκανε πάνω στην ταίστρα:



Και εδώ μια την ώρα που την άλλαζα:



Αυτή η τελευταία ειναι και απο τις πιο "σκληρές" που βγάζει γενικά. Οι άλλες ειναι όπως ήταν στις προηγούμενες φωτό. 
Δημήτρη πρησμένο έντερο δεν έχει, απο όσο την έχω ψάξει, άσε που και ο γιατρός που την πήγα θα μου το έλεγε αν έβρισκε κάτι, αφου την πασπάτεψε αρκετά. 
Οπότε τι προτείνεις να κάνω τώρα; Καταρχάς το μηλόξυδο το συνεχίζω κανονικά. Αυτό το nyastamysin είναι αντιμυκητιασικό απο οτι βλέπω και υπάρχει σε αλοιφή και σε πόσιμη μορφή. Λες να δοκίμαζα να της έδινα baycox προληπτικά για καμιά βδομάδα, κυρίως για να δράσει σαν κοκκιδιοστατικό ή να το αφήσουμε; Απλά δεν θέλω να την γεμίζουμε με φάρμακα και αντιβιώσεις αν δεν υπάρχει άμεση ανάγκη, για να μην της συνηθίζει ο οργανισμός της.

----------


## Nick2

Και μια ακόμα λίγο καλύτερη τελικά:



Αυτή μου φαίνεται πιο φυσιολογική

----------


## aeras

Η καρδερίνα σου δεν τρέφεται σωστά, πέτα αυτήν την τροφή πάρε μια συσκευασμένη, θα σου πρότεινα την Manitoba Carduelidi να της δώσεις  ασβέστιο και πολυβιταμίνη

----------


## jk21

την canary premium prestige βλεπω να δινει με τα γνωστα καλοπληρωμενα επωνυμα μπισκοτα ,βουτηγμενα κααααποτε και σε προσθετες πολυβιταμινες  ,με το ονομα vam pellets 

το ρουπσεν το πεταει κατω ... δεν ξερω αν ειναι αρρωστο ,αλλα ειναι εξυπνο πουλι 


για χρωμα κουτσουλιας με τις χρωστικες των pellets δεν βγαινει συμπερασμα .αν αλλαξεις μιγμα ισως 

ομως εχει διαρροια 

αν δεν δω κοιλια (η κοιλια της καρδερινας αλλαζει και σε μια ωρα ,οχι τοσες μερες που περασαν απο τοτε που πηγες γιατρο ) δεν σου λεω για baycox .Αν εχει πρησμενο εντερο ναι .Αλλιως nystamysin σιροπι 

ενας αλλος συντοπιτης σου (ισως μας διαβασει κιολας )  ,πριν λιγους μηνες με αντιστοιχο προβλημα ,με το nystamysin βρηκε την υγεια του ...

----------


## Nick2

> Η καρδερίνα σου δεν τρέφεται σωστά, πέτα αυτήν την τροφή πάρε μια συσκευασμένη, θα σου πρότεινα την Manitoba Carduelidi να της δώσεις  ασβέστιο και πολυβιταμίνη


Oύτως ή άλλως τελείωσε αύτη η τροφή, και αυτή συσκευασμένη ήταν, το σακουλάκι το πέταξα και έχει άλλες 1-2 δόσεις να την βάλω, που τις έχω σε ενα μικρο ταπεράκι σε σκιερό μέρος. Μου την είχε προτείνει ο πτηνίατρος, αλλα παρατηρώ και εγώ οτι πετάει αρκετούς σπόρους και δεν τους τρώει όλους.
Μου προτείνεις αυτή εδώ δηλαδή;


ή καλύτερη αυτή εδώ γιατι ειναι 15κιλο το άλλο:



Θα την βρώ εύκολα σε petshop ή να την παραγγείλω online;

Η τροφή που της δίνω τώρα είναι αυτή εδώ:

Το ρουπσεν απο παντα το πετουσε κατω Δημήτρη, δεν ξέρω τι σόι τερτίπια ειναι αυτά, απο μικρό που το θυμάμαι πάντα διάλεγε τους σπόρους. 
Πάντως έκανε και μερικές κανονικές κουτσουλιές, σαν ποσοστά μπορώ να πω 85% διαρροια, 10% πιο σκληρές, και 5% σχεδόν κανονικές. Οπότε Δημήτρη αμα ειναι θα πάρω το σιροπάκι να τις δώσω, η κοιλιά της ειναι εντάξει την είδα πριν λίγο. Αφου λες οτι έφερε αποτέλεσμα σε ανάλογη περίπτωση. Και θα αλλάξω και την τροφή της, μπας και ησυχάσει απο το πέταγμα των σποριών.

----------


## jk21

αν κανει καποιος συγκριστη της premium για καναρινια ,με την premium για ευρωπαικα ιθαγενη ,θα καταλαβει γιατι τις μπερδεψα



http://www.versele-laga.com/Nutri/Nu...n=203&pro=5055



http://www.versele-laga.com/Nutri/Nu...&ani=258&rac=0

ακομα και σαν μιγμα συντηρησης για ιθαγενη  ,με πρωτεινη μονο 14 %  ..... και λιπαρα μονο 10 % ... παραειναι διαιτης .Αν σκεφτεις οτι  το ρουπσεν που πεταει ειναι 12 % του μιγματος και σχεδον  το 70 % των λιπαρων σπορων .... μενει στα πουλια το 4% κεχρι και 1 % νιζερ και αλλο 8 % τα περιφημα vam pellet ,ενω ολοι οι αλλοι ειναι αμυλουχοι σποροι με κατω του 10 % λιπαρα ....


βγαλε μια φωτο την κοιλια και την ΚΑΡΙΝΑ και γρηγορα  ...


και μην κατηγορεις το πουλακι οτι εχει τερτιπια που πετα κατω αυτον τον σπορο ... μπραβο να τους πεις 

*Λουτείνη φυσικές πηγές - ρούπσεν ένας αμφιλεγόμενος σπόρος (post 11 )**Μείγματα Σπόρων για Καναρίνια (post 188 )*

----------


## Nick2

Mάλιστα, αρκετά χρήσιμες πληροφορίες έχουν αυτά τα link, οπότε έτσι εξηγείταi που ο αερας λεει παραπάνω οτι υποσιτίζεται το πουλάκι, αφου πετάει τους μισούς σπόρους κάτω, που είναι αρκετά μεγάλο ποσοστό του συγκεκριμένου μίγματος. Την καρίνα θα την βγάλω αύριο φωτό αν και ξαναλέω οτι δεν έχει κάτι πρησμένο στην κοιλιά της. Ώστε τελικά για αυτο δεν τρώει το ρουπσεν,χαχα, ειναι όντως έξυπνο, γενικά ότι δεν της αρέσει δεν το τρώει, ότι και να τις βάλω. Η παλιά μου καρδερίνα, δυστυχώς έτρωγε τα πάντα η καημένη, και τότε που δεν ήξερα τις έβαζα αρκετά "δηλητήρια"¨κατα καιρούς. Τέλοσπαντων θα τις αλλάξω άμεσα την τροφή αμα είναι, αφού με αυτή υποσιτίζεται, θα κοιτάξω να πάρω αυτό το manitoba carduelidi που μου ειπε ο αερας, και θα δούμε πως θα πάει. Γενικά θα το κόψω τελείως το ρουπσεν αφου και αμφιλεγόμενος σπόρος είναι και δεν τον τρώει...

----------


## giorgos_

> Η καρδερίνα σου δεν τρέφεται σωστά, πέτα αυτήν την τροφή πάρε μια συσκευασμένη, θα σου πρότεινα την Manitoba Carduelidi να της δώσεις  ασβέστιο και πολυβιταμίνη


Στη Μανιτομπα πολυ σκονη βλεπω τωρα τελευταια και δεν μ αρεσει.

----------


## οδυσσέας

μην τους λες τετοια. τα πανε και θα ριξουν οτι παλιολαδα βρουν για να γυαλίζουν. οπως εκανε και ο κυριος Κ1...

----------

